

CSS3 Transitions Without Using :hover - tilt
http://www.impressivewebs.com/css3-transitions-without-hover/

======
ex_nihilo
I hope I'm not unfounded in saying that there seems to be a trend developing
where we're trying to ply out of CSS novel and interesting ways to define the
behavior of a page. But doesn't that parallel the issues surrounding visually
oriented markup in HTML (i.e. defining the font, background color, etc.)? HTML
is for structure, CSS for presentation, and Javascript for behavior, no?

Apart from my concern, the results are impressive as well as appealing.

~~~
peroo
I wouldn't really call transitions behavior considering that they don't change
the state of the page, and degrade gracefully.

Now, CSS3 animations might be a different kettle of fish entirely, I haven't
looked too closely at them.

------
antonp
Was pleasantly surprised to see that :focus and :active sort of work in IE8.
IE7 none.

------
Flam
This is a really top notch article.

